
The Problem With 13″ MacBook Pros - CMartucci
http://whatblag.com/2011/07/10/the-problem-with-13-macbook-pros/
======
timerickson
You need an audio interface, not just a MIDI interface. An audio interface is
essentially an outboard audio card for you Macbook. The Macbook Pro 13" is a
consumer product, its not designed to be a pro audio recording device. The
little soundcard in there does not have great bandwidth, and trying to monitor
both input and output signals would likely pose latency issues.

You need something like the M-Audio Fast Track:
[http://www.guitarcenter.com/M-Audio-Fast-Track-USB-
Computer-...](http://www.guitarcenter.com/M-Audio-Fast-Track-USB-Computer-
Recording-Interface-703606-i1603260.gc#)

------
miahi
It's the same on the new Lenovos. I have a T510 and it has only one jack for
mic input and headphones (probably using a 4-contact jack). I cannot use it
for Skype until I find a new pair of headphones with mike that has that jack.
In the meantime I have to use a Bluetooth handsfree.

------
rhizome
baitsplanation: his 2009 mbp has a combined input/output jack, which is a
problem in garage band. usb is considered to be an option.

